# Synapse Al frame weight



## r600rider (Jun 6, 2002)

Does anyone know the current Synapse AL frame weight?

I'm debating between the CAAD8 105 and the Synapse AL 105 and frame weight will factor into my decision.

I've seen the new CAAD8 frame listed at 1350 grams.

Thanks!


----------



## JAG410 (Oct 28, 2008)

Frame weight shouldn't be the deciding factor between these 2 bikes. They have different purposes. If frame weight is most important, get the CAAD10. It's easily the lightest. The Synapse is probably the heaviest. But we're talking less than a water bottle's difference in grams. 

I just built up my Synapse AL 5 this morning, and will be going on the maiden voyage shortly! I'm loving everything about it so far. For my type of riding, it will be perfect.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I have an ALloy 5 too and I also love it. I have never cared about bike weight. Every road bike from a major mfr now is lighter than the bikes I rode as a kid...plus I am 200+ lbs so bike wieght doesn't matter a damn


----------

